

Show HN: Munich Developer Conference – daho.am - domrdy

Hi!<p>STYLIGHT is very proud to announce the second iteration of daho.am, the Munich developer conference. This year it&#x27;ll be even more epic with many interesting speakers from all over the world, like Spotify&#x27;s director of engineering Kevin Goldsmith and Rocket Internet&#x27;s CTO Christian Hardenberg. For a full list of speakers, check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;daho.am&#x2F;#speakers.<p>WHEN AND WHERE<p>The conference will be held June 12 at our beautiful office in the heart of Munich, easily accessible with public transport.<p>TICKETS<p>There are still some early bird tickets left and you can get a 10% discount with the code WELOVEHN10. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;daho.am&#x2F;#tickets.<p>CALL FOR SPEAKERS<p>We&#x27;re accepting proposals for interesting talks, just send your idea over to dahoam@stylight.com. Deadline is the 1st of May.
======
Iakson
I'm from Munich and I've noticed you're offering your space for a lot meetup
events, thanks for that.

And the domain is pretty funny.

------
techaddict009
Any way to get sponsorship for Airfare?

~~~
schuon
We'll certainly provide transport for selected speakers from the call-for-
paper. Is that what you meant?

